# Ideas for a quilt class...



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

A neighbor of mine is the recreation director for our county and she just asked me if I would consider teaching a quilt class! 
Me?!?! I don't know enough to teach something! lol 
Well, OK, _maybe_ I do, but what on earth would I teach??

It's supposed to be about an 8-10 week class, starting in January sometime&#8230;

The importance of a quarter inch seam, lining up corners, several different methods for machine quilting, a quick lesson on hand quilting (because I don't do it!)&#8230; what else do you teach beginners? 
Help me out here, ladies!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Basic 9 patch just to get them started, or a log cabin.

Something very basic, make a lap throw or a pillow.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

At the shop, Beginning Quiltmaking starts at the very beginning. Pressing fabric, cutting fabric (using the rotary cutters & rulers) all the way to binding the quilt and sometimes adding the hanging sleeve.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm with Angie on the log cabin. I think it's a great beginner's pattern, successful in any color combo, teaches good basic strip piecing skills, and easily done in any size.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

9 Week? Do a Mystery Class. 6 Blocks,Sashing & Mitered Borders, How to get ready for the quilter, Binding - Invisible connecting - Corners - Types - Machine. 

Every Block has a how-to different skill.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I figure out which blocks I will use based on a 12&#8221; finished block. If I&#8217;m going to use a smaller block, I make sure it is small enough to frame to make it fit.

I begin with a lecture on fabric quality. I have some fabric that has a lot of starch and shrinks a lot. I get two pieces of fabric wet, then iron with a hot iron. You can watch the cheap fabric shrink up. Best quality for heirloom, mid grade for kids. From there the 1/4&#8221; seam and butting the seams, pressing.

I show them how to use a rotary cutter and let them practice. Our first project is a checkerboard square, nine patch or sixteen patch so they can practice the 1/4 inch seam and pressing them seams in opposite directions so they butt up and you get perfect points. They only need a light and dark for this.

If their sewing machines won&#8217;t do a quarter inch seam, they need to know that so they can make adjustments. Sometimes a quarter inch foot will fix the problem, but not always (voice of experience). Depending on how well they are doing in the first class or the second class, I show them that most patchwork is actually a nine patch. If not a nine patch, then a sixteen patch and show them how they can figure out how a block is made once they know this.

After the checkerboard I have them do a log cabin block sharing fabrics. Log cabin is great because you get to chain piece. If they screw up, they probably made a courthouse steps block, which is part of the learning experience. When you just don&#8217;t know what to make, and you have leftovers, log cabin is your savior.

I then move on to half squares because so many patterns use them. I use the method where you put two fabrics together, draw lines, and then make the seams. When you press, then cut apart, you get really nice half squares. At home, they have to make a block using half squares. Now is when they can move to a third color and learn why a third color is used. I do a couple of more classes using half squares, then do a drunkard&#8217;s path. Then, we do appliquÃ©. We end with putting their blocks together, usually using sashing and help them arrange the blocks for balance. If they don&#8217;t like one block, they can replace it. If they want a bigger quilt, they can add a block they&#8217;ve made already but in different colors, or make a new one.

Most of them will want to machine quilt. In fact, though I&#8217;m really good at hand quilting, I&#8217;ve never had a student who wanted to hand quilt. 

I would not teach an Hawaiian quilt appliquÃ© because you need to be good at appliquÃ© to do that. But, as another class, I think it would work, experienced only.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

Suggestion. To get an accurate 1/4 in seam on any machine. 

Draw a 1/4 seam on a 3x5 card. Have the student needle/sew on that line. Now place masking tape against the card edge and on the machine base to create an accurate 1/4 in seam for each student.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I took one in the 80's...all about hand piecing. Learned lots but I'm a machine girl. Took Log cabin quilt in a day, too. It was good ...all machine. None of these were very long. 
I quilt all the time now that I am retired. Things I see people don't know:
Definitely rotary cutting and how to lock seams. Lots of ideas above are good.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Not all machines will do a 1/4&#8221; stitch, no matter what you do. I have a Viking that is a great workhorse, but I do not piece on it. Even thought there are three positions for the needle, the edge of the fabric will always be on the feed dogs. Your seam will be uneven because of this. For years I just thought I was a bad sewer.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Erin, what is your county group or organization? What age - adults, teens? What is their skill level? Will they have their own machines? Is there a budget for supplies and tools provided or for them to provide?

Just curious and interested.  I have some ideas from experience, but don't know if they would work for your situation.

Good luck.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Drafting a block on graph paper. Converting say a 6 inch block to a 12 inch. Something easy, but where a person can see a picture of a geometric block and put it down on paper rather than have to buy an expensive pattern. I remember years ago getting a Fons and Porter book with this info and doing it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the great suggestions, ladies. 
I KNEW this would be the place to ask! 

Garnet, it's just the county recreation council. There are woodworking classes, ball leagues, glass working, painting, etc. They've never had quilting, and since our town's quilt shop went out of business a few years ago, I think the local quilt guild died a quiet death, too. 
The usual age range is 20-40 somethings, depending on what they're doing. Teens are welcome, of course, but they don't usually get involved in old-people stuff. 
They are going to be asked to provide their own machines and cutters, but as a collector, I can provide a few extras for anyone who is _completely_ green. There would be a usage fee for this. 
And whatever project(s) we decide on, the student will be asked to provide their own fabrics/threads/etc.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

For me, patchwork piecing is a bog that never has a real quilt on the horizon. We've all seen loose piles of exquisite patchwork squares, it's bringing a piece together that folks want a class for. (The only patchwork I wish I had been taught is the two triangle square that can be made in multiples of 4 by sewing around the outside of a double layer square.) 

I think a kind of "quilt in a day" would be a good first offering, a throw or crib quilt that can be finished without a frame. "Birthing" lets you bypass bias binding, another deep hole. One of our gals here showed a fabulous combination of machine stitch-in-the-ditch, with pearl cotton long-stitch hand worked in the squares - lots of show for little go. How to quickly baste up & how to roll a quilt for machine work. Tied quilts can really be charming. How about "machine washable quilts"? Get the most in the least amount of time - or discourage your learners.

Teenagers might like learning to quilt things like sleeping bags made from sheet sets and blankets. Sleepover sacks are attractive for moms too, especially animal ones for the kiddies. A community center might benefit from a giving perspective - seniors and washable lap warmers always need to be brought together.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I've been asked by several different moms in our co-op to teach a quilting class. I was thinking about it but the idea is kind of overwhelming. So I'll be watching this thread....and taking notes.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

The first class I took we just made a pillow using different blocks. Was enough to get me going!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

That's kind of the direction I'm going right now&#8230; I think we'll start with something simple like a pillow with basic nine-patch. That should take us through about three classes or so. 
Then we'll do something a bit more complicated like a table runner (something that needs to be quilted and bound)


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

We also had the option of decorating our pillows with yoyo's which lots of folks had no idea how to make. It was amazing how very different each pillow looked according to fabric choices which many non sewers did not expect.


----------

